# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  bezdech senny leczenie

## Dominik

Witam,
Chciałbym dowiedzieć się o jednej z metod leczenia bezdechu sennego czyli o radiochirurgi.
Czy ktoś się orientuje na ile jest skuteczny taki zabieg?
Jakieś skutki uboczne itd.?

Bede wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje.

----------


## dr.

Zabieg ten polega na usunięciu nadmiaru tkanki ścian gardła, podniebienia i języczka. 
Skuteczność zabiegu sięga od 60 do 95%.

Po zabiegu aż u 60% pacjentów występują powikłania i działania niepożądane tj. suchość i dyskomfort w gardle (40% pacjentów), spływanie wydzieliny po tylnej ścianie gardła (20%), utrudnienie połykania (17%), odczucie zmiany barwy głosu (7%), zaburzenia smaku (5%).

Najcięższe powikłania w postaci niewydolności gardłowo podniebiennej i ograniczenia drożności nosogardzieli są rzadkie (3 i 1%) i trudne do wyleczenia.

----------


## focus9

Możesz również sam sobie pomóc w leczeniu: kontroluj swoją masę ciała; 
na dwie godziny przed snem powinieneś unikać alkoholu, ponieważ osłabia on napięcie mięśni przez co zmniejsza się aktywność oddechową i zwiększa częstotliwość bezdechów; 
unikaj stosowania środków nasennych.

----------


## Piotek

Mam takie pytanie: czy są inne możliwości leczenia bezdechów? Np. plastry na nos redukujące chrapanie?

----------


## izunia_40

Bo tak, bezdech to kolejny problem, który pojawia się wraz z chrapaniem. Na niego nie mam już całkiem pomysłu

----------


## rumcajs

Słyszałem o bezdechu, na szczęście mimo tego, że chrapie tego chyba nie mam. Mam nadzieję

----------

